# Sinking the BIG DAWG off Destin



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

Check out Florida's newest artificial reef, the U.S. Air Force parasail training watercraft PL-94-9301, known as the BIG DAWG. She was sunk on May 7, 2021, 14 nautical miles south of Destin Pass by Okaloosa County, and now rests in 105 feet of water with significant vertical relief.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey cool video thx for posting. We just need 5,000 more of those ships sunk out there.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for video Mike. I enjoy all of yours and Dan Mac's video's. I hope you make more dive video's. You dive with Dan on the long skinny fishing boat often? Where are you out of?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great videos.That’s going to be a popular spot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm glad they put down more habitats for these endangered ars and trigger. in a few years the population might come back in reefs like that.
jack


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We used to take a lot of novice divers out to wrecks with their instructors. It would be great if more artificial structures were put out in reasonable depth for this level diver. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Was that the one stationed at NAS?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

The next hurricane will have it wedged in the pass


----------



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> Was that the one stationed at NAS?


It was built for the USN and operated at NAS Pensacola before transferring to the USAF and Hulburt Field and Eglin AFB.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

michael barnette said:


> It was built for the USN and operated at NAS Pensacola before transferring to the USAF and Hulburt Field and Eglin AFB.


That looked like the one sitting across from the Hurlburt Field marina. I guess they abandoned the "grand plan" of making it into a CV22 aircraft carrier - LOL. This is a way better use


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

They sunk the Oriskany too deep and too far out. Wish we could get a re-do on that one.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> They sunk the Oriskany too deep and too far out. Wish we could get a re-do on that one.


The diving community tried to get it in less deep water but the EPA or one of the other government decision makers wouldn't budge. I was thinking the Corp of Engineers had some involvement in placement.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol EPA, DEP, Army Corp Of nerds.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh great, now it'll be floating around the northern Gulf like the Massachusetts!!!   .


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

haven't you heard? the mass is back. just caught some sigs on it last weekend.
jack


----------



## RobinWhite90 (May 9, 2021)

michael barnette said:


> Check out Florida's newest artificial reef, the U.S. Air Force parasail training watercraft PL-94-9301, known as the BIG DAWG. She was sunk on May 7, 2021, 14 nautical miles south of Destin Pass by Okaloosa County, and now rests in 105 feet of water with significant vertical relief.



Thank you for sharing this video with us. It looks very cool, and I hope that I can get there soon.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Another great video from the OP.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool video - but damn! Leave some grouper for the rest of us!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Commercial divers!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

How do they “pull the plug” when they are ready to sink it? You can’t have the guy torching and just tell him to run he. It goes. Also getting it level on the bottom?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Shape charge on the bottom and it sinks upright because of the ship being heavier on the bottom.


----------

